# Offshore Rod/Reel Recommendations



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting a couple new rods and reels. I want to get an offshore bottom fishing combo and one for trolling. Please give me some thoughts. Since I will be fishing from a yak, I'd like it lightweight. Thanks


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

I love my penn 7500 reels and to be honest I love my cheap simple ugly stick rods.


----------



## TopShot (Oct 11, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

The Daiwa Saltist LD come to mind. 
http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=507 

Also the Penn Trq 100
http://www.tackledirect.com/torque100.html


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

never used it but ive heard good things about the shimano tyrnos
would be good for some bottom fishing and light trolling. 
btw J&H tackle online has the 8 2-speed on sale right now for 139.99
   http://www.jandh.com/p-135-shimano-tyrnos-series-trolling-reels.aspx


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend Shimano Tyrnos's for bottom fishing. They will not stand up to it as their gears were designed for trolling and not constant heavy drag. Heard many a bad story from people who used them to bottom fish.

I would recommend the Penn Torque 100 as well. I have one and love it. Compact and has 25lbs of drag. I have it paired to a Penn Torque jigging rod 30-80lb that has treated me well for many years of vertical jigging and bottom fishing. New Torque models are coming out this year so the current style can be had for decent prices if you look around. I picked my 100 up for $199, but haven't found anything close to that price since.

Another great option would be one of the smaller Avet reels. I've owned a JX for many years and it is great ( might even sell it to ya, as I'm looking to upgrade). A JX will run $260ish new and the smaller SX and MXJ cost around $160. The SX is the smallest they make, which if you have seen Yaksquatch's bottom combo, that's what he is currently using. He actually has an extra one, brand new, that he wants to sell. The SX can comfortably fish up to 40lb.

As for bottom rods, the only option in my opinion out of a kayak is a lightweight vertical jigging rod. They work great for soaking bait as well as working jigs. I already mentioned that I have a Penn Torque rod. They are a great deal at $99. Another popular rod is the Shimano Trevala series, but there are many more brands as well that will work. Once you put down that heavy glass bottom rod and old 4/0 or other big conventional and use one of these light weight, sensitive rods out of a kayak you'll never look back.

For trolling I'm not sure if your preference is for conventional or spinning. If you're looking for conventional I would again recommend an Avet as leverdrags are great for trolling. BTW, Hot Spots carries several types of Avets. A cheaper, but still lightweight option would be a Penn Graphite Series, such as the 545 or 555. The Shimano Tyrnos would also be great, if it is to be used strictly for trolling.

Although I will troll with my Avet and it works great, out of the kayak it nice to troll with spinnings so that you can reel up your bait and pitch to any fish that swims up to investigate your yak. As mentioned the Penn 750ssm is a great reel. It's a workhorse that's great for king or cobes at $120ish, including a rod. If you want something more flashy a new Penn Battle is an option. A 6000 size has twice the drag of a 750ssm at the same price and could work for bottom fishing as well. Shimano Spheros seem to be popular as well and also have oodles of drag at $130.

OK, I'm tried of typing.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a Okuma Avenger 90. Its big and heavy, but you will rarely get spooled. I put it on a one-piece 6ft Daiwa Beefstick. Thats one tough combo.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome information. Lightweight with some backbone sounds like the way to go. Maybe I can convince Alex to give me a good deal on his Avet SX. I think outcast is having a March sale so I plan on trying to pick up a lightweight jigging rod/reel combo.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

John, 

I just picked up a 2nd trevalla so now I have one each, spinning and casting. The lightweight is fantastic for being in a kayak where you have to hold the rod higher than if you were standing up in a boat. They also have a lot of power for their size. Be aware that I've heard of people breaking them on occasion on big fish when high-sticking but that tends to be 80lbs + AJ's way offshore. We aren't going to run into anything like that close to shore in the yak. I haven't had any problems with mine plus if you ever break one, take it to ANY tackle shop and have it replaced on the spot.

By the way, I'll text you about the reel.
Alex


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

i also would like to know about the Avet... Also do you troll with jigging rods?


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

I also have a spinning and conventional Trevala with a Stradic 8000FI on the spinning and a Trinidad 14 on the conventional. They cost a few bucks, but they are very lightweight and worth the money and I keep them leashed!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, you can troll with these lightweight jigging rods. They have a soft enough tip to troll live baits.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Diawa Saltist, Shimano Torium (or Trinidad if money isn't the issue), Shimano Tyrnos 8 single speed, calcutta 400-700.

Any of these will work fine. My favorite out of the group for all around offshore yakking is the Torium 14 or Saltist 20. Both hold enough line and provide ample drag pressure while still being light and fun. The Tyrnos 8 or 12 single speed is a good heavier option. Never heard any complaints and don't see why bottom fishing will be any issue for these reels. I've caught tuna over 100lbs on the 16's along with plenty of big bottom dwellers so I don't think you will put enough heat on them from a yak to damage them.

I like the Avets too but after fishing our set of LX's for 6 yrs I have to say that the drag life has not impressed me. In a kayak, smooth drags keep accidents from happening.


----------

